# Danke IBC



## AlutechCycles (23. August 2011)

Trotz intensiver und zeitweiser stressiger Vormessezeit haben wir Jürgen hinter Schreibtisch und Schweißgerät hervor gezerrt und ihm eine Kamera ins Gesicht gehalten. Wir dachten, wir sagen mal Danke für Euren tollen Support und geben Euch ein paar Infos zur anstehenden Eurobike Messe und dem, was sonst noch so kommt.


----------



## Marina (23. August 2011)

Sehr schön, gefällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m2000 (23. August 2011)

Warum denn so nervös, der Herr?

Die Carbon Strebe kommt in Carbon... sorry Jü hab mich fast eingenässt...

Nee Spass beiseite, sehr GEIL!!!

gruß denHutziehundganztiefverneig Klaus


----------



## Symion (23. August 2011)

Carbonversion von der Carbonstrebe ^^. Ansonsten super. Son Pinion Fanes wäre schon der Knüller.
Generell: Fanes over all!


----------



## AndyGewe (23. August 2011)

Super Danke! Finde ich klasse!


----------



## -N0bodY- (23. August 2011)

Thx`s. Und viel Erfolg mit Euren Plänen. Ich bin schon sehr gespannt was dabei alles raus kommt.


----------



## Landus (23. August 2011)

Danke Jü, super Video Bei so viel Fanes, gibt es da dann in 2-3 Jahren überhaupt noch ne Daseinsberechtigung, für Wildsau, Pudel und Co.? Wäre schade, wenn die eingestampft werden, auch wenn das Fanes natürlich sehr gut ist usw.


----------



## Nill (23. August 2011)




----------



## bikefun2009 (24. August 2011)

Danke  Aber mach nich zu viel Carbon, auch wenn`s mitn Gewicht nach  unten geht   Denn sonst steht noch ne änderung im Firmenname an  Statt Alutech .....heisst der Laden Carbontech


----------



## WilliWildsau (24. August 2011)

Jürgen, du bist echt ein absolutes Unikat und bleib so, wie du bist Ich wünsche dir weiterhin viel Glück mit deinen Projekten
Gruß aus Dortmund!


----------



## Heili (24. August 2011)

Auch ein  von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (24. August 2011)

Jo, Onkel Jürgen ist echt spitze.
Selten einen Mann erlebt der mit so viel Herzblut bei der Sache ist. 

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Piefke (24. August 2011)

Jü mach weiter so und bleib deiner Sqche treu - also bitte keinen Ami-29er-Schei$$


----------



## Bjoern_U. (24. August 2011)

neben dem Pinion Fanes hören sich die Ankündigungen mit dem Trailbike und dem Hardtail verdammt lecker an !
das könnte ein Langzeit Angriff auf meine Hobbykasse werden


----------



## crushkill (24. August 2011)

So schaut also der Jü aus! Keep on building! Ich liebe mein CT! Weiter so!


----------



## othu (25. August 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> also bitte keinen Ami-29er-Schei$$



mimimimimi....
beim neuen HT denken sie schon über 29er nach


----------



## böser_wolf (25. August 2011)

ich bin mal gespannt ob ein ct 
oder das neue am hardtail mit pinion geplant sind 
das wäre geeignet mich von meiner stahlhardtail sucht zu heilen

1a weiter so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (25. August 2011)

Beide daumen hoch jürgen und alutech )

Echt VORBILDHAFT


----------

